# Basketball



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Two for Buccaneer. Here's two versions of the same shot. While the original is exposed fine it lacks interest and is cluttered. I knew this from my scouting of the venue so when I got back to my computer I pretty much knew what adjustments I wanted to make. First, a much tighter crop. Then blurring and darkening of the people and stands in the background. Notice how distracting the green hat and the guy in the upper left with the crazy hat are in the original. This was just to show the improvement that a few minutes of post processing can contribute. But the bottom line is that first the exposure, composition and focus has to be solid so that the shot has potential. (I could have tried for even a faster shutter than this 1/250 sec but that was pretty much wide open even on a F1.4 lens at iso 1600 so it was pretty much pushing to the edge of my equipment.)

Also, I know BB well enough to capture the moment. A second sooner or later and the shot would not have been nearly as good.

Original










After minor post-processing


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow!:bow: I wish I could shoot pics like this. Even the original, non processed shot is beyond me at this point in time. Did you sit there without even breathing until the players presented themselves in this wonderful way? How did you manage to click at the precise curicial moment sir? I dont know anything about basketball but I'm sure the shot is the result of much much more than a good knowledge of the game! I love the pics, do post more of your awesome work sir! (Tells myself: so this is how the newspapers come up with their glorious shots of sports.) Ty so much sir, for posting this valuable lesson.

Edit: I just realized that when I take pics at higher iso's they have a lot of grains, so how did you manage to get such a lovely pic at iso 1600 sir?


----------

